# People perving on your partner...



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you take it as a compliment or an insult?

I was in tesco last night with two mates (i was a little typsy from going out for food and having a drink) and must have been staring at this lass with her boyfriend. He got very abrupt with me and was seriously p1ssed off. I just found it really funny how he reacted when he got a bit mouthy lol........


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

This happens all the bloody time with me. My GF is very good looking and Italian men are generally utter slime and think nothing of trying it on whenever possible.

I'm not the jealous type and I just accept that it happens and it doesn't normally bother me unless they go over the top in which case I've occasionally stepped in.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bull Terrier said:


> This happens all the bloody time with me. My GF is very good looking and Italian men are generally utter slime and think nothing of trying it on whenever possible.
> 
> I'm not the jealous type and I just accept that it happens and it doesn't normally bother me unless they go over the top in which case I've occasionally stepped in.


Exactly. So you kind of take it as a compliment untill they take it too far? Good attitude to have. This guy last night looked livid LOL. She was like a model and he was really ugly so probably over protective or something, god knows. Poor lad wheel spun his little car off in the car park past us to, awwwwwwwwww lol.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> This happens all the bloody time with me. My GF is very good looking and Italian men are generally utter slime and think nothing of trying it on whenever possible.
> 
> I'm not the jealous type and I just accept that it happens and it doesn't normally bother me unless they go over the top in which case I've occasionally stepped in.


I agree with this, I take it as a compliment but have to draw the line at some point


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Justforeffect said:


> I sometimes find myself starring at someone elses partner. *Not till I get a few 'mean' looks then I realise what I am doing*. I do chuckle when this happens though lol


See this only fuels the fire for me to do it more lol Probably why he was so p1ssed off.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I only go out with munters, no idea what your talking about


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep take it as a compliment ,

To the op, end of the day you didn't walk over and chat to her.

What annoys me if the guy will carry on looking acknowledging I'm staring at him but carries on, it gets different when I start to feel like an invisible dcik head.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol, supra you dirty pervy bàstard!!

Mine always gets looked at, I just make sure I'm laughing when they look at me


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Her former swimming instructor (emphasis on the word former..) once told her how amazingly wonderful he is in bed and said that if my GF were to ever end up in bed with him that he lasts an incredibly long time. He then went on to say how he's figured out her tastes, i.e. that she likes it from behind with guy yanking her by the hair.

She was just embarrassed by it all and didn't know how to reply and ended up dropping the swimming classes.

I'm not really the type to go hunting people down to bash them up, but this did really feck me off alot.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> This happens all the bloody time with me. My GF is very good looking and Italian men are generally utter slime and think nothing of trying it on whenever possible.
> 
> I'm not the jealous type and I just accept that it happens and it doesn't normally bother me unless they go over the top in which case I've occasionally stepped in.


Picsorgfislikepicofyouravatar

I'm not jealous at all so doesnt bother me when men start chatting her up, looking at her etc. Problem is I get it from her then that I dont care, lol.

She on the other hand goes mad when a woman speaks to me more then asking for directions somewhere or what time it is.

I dont see what the problem is, I trust my partner and thats all that matters.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im lucky, all my birds are ugly as sin, so if anyone is staring at them, it means they have spilt their food down their t-shirt


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Picsorgfislikepicofyouravatar
> 
> I'm not jealous at all so doesnt bother me when men start chatting her up, looking at her etc. Problem is I get it from her then that I dont care, lol.
> 
> ...


I think trust it what it boils down to mate. This has also happend in the gym before but she was looking at me more than i was her. Her bloke grabbed her by the arm and stormed off!!!! I couldnt believe it. Its push night tonight, hope their in when the hoodie comes off HAHAHA. CRUEL!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

no it bothers me, it bothers me more when guys inbox her and add her on bbm knowing she has a lad but still try and flirt on. it bothered me even more when i was with a lass that actually enjoyed the attention, and telling me about it, that relationahip didnt last long.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

If people are starting on you like that...id up the dose and put some size on mate :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i get it all the time. I take my missus to the gym as well so get a lot of stares on squat day. if anyone tries it she would happily smash them in the face lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

stone14 said:


> no it bothers me, it bothers me more when guys inbox her and add her on bbm knowing she has a lad but still try and flirt on. it bothered me even more when i was with a lass that actually enjoyed the attention, and telling me about it, that relationahip didnt last long.


Very honest of you mate, that would annoy me alot too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If people are starting on you like that...id up the dose and put some size on mate :lol:


Pr1ck   lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

JamieGray said:


> Used to it by now, theres actually a very popular member on here who thinks its perfectly ok to message other peoples girlfriends on facebook, one being mine......3 times.


Name and shame then!!! Ill take one wild guess - Lil-Scoob?

I messaged her 6 times so its not me your referring to lol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

if i got a punch for every lads girlfriend i perv on there'd be a lot of bodies.

Also id be more worried if people didnt have a bit of a perv over my girlfriend when out and about.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> if i got a punch for every lads girlfriend i perv on there'd be a lot of bodies.
> 
> Also id be more worried if people didnt have a bit of a perv over my girlfriend when out and about.


She does look very pretty mate in the avi.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> She does look very pretty mate in the avi.


 :thumbup1: Thank you


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

stone14 said:


> no it bothers me, it bothers me more when guys inbox her and add her on bbm knowing she has a lad but still try and flirt on. it bothered me even more when i was with a lass that actually enjoyed the attention, and telling me about it, that relationahip didnt last long.


This for me. Of course in real life men will stop and stare and women comment bitchily.

My lass is as very good looking woman and the amount of slimebags who add her on facebook and the like and then start sending messages is unbelievable. She says she's happily engaged and then they say "he won't find out, its a little fun".

Also had a couple of work colleagues did this, who she knew and had chatted on WhatsApp a few times. I'm cool with this, as long as she always says shes taken when someone speaks, who cares?

Anyways, one started going on about "damn i've missed you now you're with that meathead" and stuff like that and how he'd please her, she shows me and doesn't know how to respond and so I grab the phone and reply "please **** off, we're happily together don't send crap like this" and then he responds that he's joking, its a bit of fun. NO, its not joking, its poking around just in case you can get something. Funnily enough after i'd had a few words with him, him calling me a wannae be hard man we don't hear from him again. The other did just about the same too. Bloody social media!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i was out a few weeks ago with a new lass for a drink and everyone was looking at her when she was dancing, no1 tried anything tho, just at the very 1st club as we wew buying are very 1st drinks some scottish kid stood at the other side of her, looked at me, then looked at her and said to her 'do you want to come over here and talk to me and my mates' she told him to fuk off, he kept lingering around her very p!ssed the bar staff refused to serve him, he was slavering all over, so i stool with my arm round her she said he just niped her ass and told him to fuk off with anger, we finished are drink and lift, i thought im not fighint with some freak on are 1st date, 1st club, 1st drink and end up getting dragged out by bouncers into the freezing slush outside as it was when the snow was here, plus all his mates were glaring at her and me also, as they were dancing and throughing eachother round the dancefloor like a bunch of freaks.

but that just got me paranoid all night of everyone staring at her or if loud **** head would walk past and look at her, thinking some fuka else was gana try sumit when she blatenty with me. makes you think people must think your a mug aswell, to see your with a lass then try it on with her infront of your face. at the time of that incident in the 1st club there was about 60lads in the club and 2 lasses and 1 being the lass i was with, i thought it was a fuking gay bar at 1st till she said no its just a normal bar.

i dont like drinking outside of my town anyway and to go out of it and have all that happen i just didnt enjoy the night at all, not the lasses fault tho just loads of young pist lads.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JamieGray said:


> Used to it by now, theres actually a very popular member on here who thinks its perfectly ok to message other peoples girlfriends on facebook, one being mine......3 times.


Oh no... 3 whole times. Calm down mate its only a couple of messages on Facebook maybe you wanna have a word with your girl about it.

As for your question supra nah, it don't bother me at all


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> This for me. Of course in real life men will stop and stare and women comment bitchily.
> 
> My lass is as very good looking woman and the amount of slimebags who add her on facebook and the like and then start sending messages is unbelievable. She says she's happily engaged and then they say "he won't find out, its a little fun".
> 
> ...


yeh they always start of as mr nice guys trying to make the lass thing ah hes sweet, then there overly complimenting on how fit/stunning she is etc, then its wana meet up, then wana fuk, its the same every time. there like a broken record.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

stone14 said:


> yeh they always start of as mr nice guys trying to make the lass thing ah hes sweet, then there overly complimenting on how fit/stunning she is etc, then its wana meet up, then wana fuk, its the same every time. there like a broken record.


The funny ones to me are the ones that go "Oh, OK - well do you have any more revealing photos you can send?" :lol:

Seriously? WTF!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Always always wink at the bloke when you catch his eye after staring at your bird. Throws them off and shows you are the dominant male. Unless they're actually staring at you, in which case you may have just invited love in the bum.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> The funny ones to me are the ones that go "Oh, OK - well do you have any more revealing photos you can send?" :lol:
> 
> Seriously? WTF!


ah yeh they love a good pic, or sending there cock for abit temtation lol.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> She does look very pretty mate in the avi.


Stop hitting on his mrs you slimeball. I ought to give you the UKM hard man speech. :wink:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> The funny ones to me are the ones that go "Oh, OK - well do you have any more revealing photos you can send?" :lol:
> 
> Seriously? WTF!


Just send a pic of your winky mate :lol:

Nipped in the bud and a laugh too


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

stone14 said:


> ah yeh they love a good pic, or sending there cock for abit temtation lol.


Ah yes, forgot about that!

My misses used to help on depression video help chats... she gave it up when at least once a night she'd have a man reveal himself to her on cam!

Bloody weirdos, I waited at least until the first date!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

R0BLET said:


> Just send a pic of your winky mate :lol:
> 
> Nipped in the bud and a laugh too


I don't want to be giving them a pic they can use trick woman on their vast size! :whistling:


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking at my gf doesn't bother me... finding you trying to chat her up when I've gone for a p!ss that really hacks me off!!! Especially when they go on all innocent like they were just saying hello when they see the hench 100kg bf come back :-/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I don't want to be giving them a pic they can use trick woman on their vast size! :whistling:


Pmsl, good point!

Send this instead.....


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, good point!
> 
> Send this instead.....
> 
> View attachment 113208


Now thats just disturbing! LOL


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> This for me. Of course in real life men will stop and stare and women comment bitchily.
> 
> My lass is as very good looking woman and the amount of slimebags who add her on facebook and the like and then start sending messages is unbelievable. She says she's happily engaged and then they say "he won't find out, its a little fun".
> 
> ...


See this is where its different. When i look, i can not even be aware im doing it, when people add your Mrs there is INTENT to try and gain something from that which is out of order. She is bound to get alot of attention, but when i look at her pics, vids etc, all i think is amazing work thats gone into getting the physique she has got. Plus, your a big fcuker so people must just look away when you catch them lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Now thats just disturbing! LOL


Very! :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I take it as a compliment but when they are really staring I make sure to be staring straight back at them, for when they decide to stop looking and check if i've clocked them!


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't know any girls who like drunk blokes leering at them in supermarkets... or people staring at them on the street... its annoying because most women will immediately feel intimidated and worried by it.

I don't like it when guys chat up women in a relationship (or the other way round) because its so pointless. 99% of the time they're really insecure people who get their kicks from thinking that they are amazing by tricking someone way from their partner and playing on their insecurities. The worst thing is, they wouldn't do it if the person didn't have a partner, because they can't handle the rejection or whatever with a normal single person.

Women seem to be pretty guilty of this though, the amount of interest I suddenly got when people knew I was with my gf was not down to my getting far better looking overnight! And I know quite a few guys who've been in the same situation.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

frenchpress said:


> I don't know any girls who like drunk blokes leering at them in supermarkets... or people staring at them on the street... its annoying because most women will immediately feel intimidated and worried by it.
> 
> I don't like it when guys chat up women in a relationship (or the other way round) because its so pointless. 99% of the time they're really insecure people who get their kicks from thinking that they are amazing by tricking someone way from their partner and playing on their insecurities. The worst thing is, they wouldn't do it if the person didn't have a partner, because they can't handle the rejection or whatever with a normal single person.
> 
> Women seem to be pretty guilty of this though, the amount of interest I suddenly got when people knew I was with my gf was not down to my getting far better looking overnight! And I know quite a few guys who've been in the same situation.


I wouldnt say i was leering lol. She didnt look at me once in tesco it was just her partner. I wouldnt ever purposely make a woman feel uncomfortable. His reaction was just way ott!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I find it flattering but mainly funny, I'd be more offended if people weren't looking to be honest and ask her to make more of an effort next time


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> See this is where its different. When i look, i can not even be aware im doing it, when people add your Mrs there is INTENT to try and gain something from that which is out of order. She is bound to get alot of attention, but when i look at her pics, vids etc, all i think is amazing work thats gone into getting the physique she has got. Plus, your a big fcuker so people must just look away when you catch them lol.


See compliments like on her journal, facebook page etc are great - keeps her motivated and keeps her smiling.

Messages that are out and out pervy, like described previously she hates as doesn't want me thinking she encourages and when she gets them she always responds in a way that they are clearly told in ways such as:

"Yes me and Matt are enjoying the training, I love working out and dieting with him" etc

Makes me smile inside :thumb:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

if your girl wears yoga pants...its like a magnet that just attracts eyes!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

When I'm not there I trust her, when I'm there I usually catch them and they stop. Jobs a gooden! I'm not really the jealous type, but also couldn't watch my lass flirting on in front of me either.

I do see is as a compliment, but also as disrespect for me.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I've seen messages off blokes on r lasses Facebook asking if she's happy being with me and wanting a ****. Got me real mad but end if the day I've got to trust her, there will always be Pervy bastards trying it on.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I take it as a comliment.

Usually give the guy a wink then slap my gf on the ar5e :lol:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

fullyloaded said:


> I've seen messages off blokes on r lasses Facebook asking if she's happy being with me and wanting a ****. Got me real mad but end if the day I've got to trust her, there will always be Pervy bastards trying it on.


And you've never had women do the same?

I personally just delete and ignore people who send me anything.

Your misses isn't to blame for some random persons message.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> See compliments like on her journal, facebook page etc are great - keeps her motivated and keeps her smiling.
> 
> Messages that are out and out pervy, like described previously she hates as doesn't want me thinking she encourages and when she gets them she always responds in a way that they are clearly told in ways such as:
> 
> ...


so it should mate. great looking couple.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> And you've never had women do the same?
> 
> I personally just delete and ignore people who send me anything.
> 
> Your misses isn't to blame for some random persons message.


Exactly my point she isn't to blame, gotta trust her to do right thing.

And you really think women message a big shrek looking fvucket let like me haha


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> Exactly my point she isn't to blame, gotta trust her to do right thing.
> 
> *And you really think women message a big shrek looking fvucket let like me haha*


 :lol: honesty is the best policy i suppose :lol:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

My girlfriend is not young but is blond and a 38dd, she really is a eye catcher, another term would be milf, and I do catch fellas eyeing her up, she said actually when she was with her X it was worse and thinks because I look a bit brutal (shaved head ect) it doesn't happen so much, and as she gets older I think she quite likes to turn the odd eye too, now I just say love just flaunt it, at the end of the day, she is with me, and as long as any guy does not cross the line or make an in appropriate remark then I buzz off it to be honest.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It doesn't bother me at all, unless anything crude is said. Then cnuts get slapped


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

freddee said:


> My girlfriend is not young but is blond and a 38dd, she really is a eye catcher, another term would be milf, and I do catch fellas eyeing her up, she said actually when she was with her X it was worse and thinks because I look a bit brutal (shaved head ect) it doesn't happen so much, and as she gets older I think she quite likes to turn the odd eye too, now I just say love just flaunt it, at the end of the day, she is with me, and as long as any guy does not cross the line or make an in appropriate remark then I buzz off it to be honest.


Can't beat a good milf, any pics? Joke mate


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> :lol: honesty is the best policy i suppose :lol:


Gotta cover my back mate, no one suspects me then


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

If I see a nice looking bird with her boyfreind, I look at her, its only natural if shes attractive! but I wouldnt do it blatantly in front of him.. out of respect.

If a guy has a glance at my misses... im cool and take it as a compliment!! but if he blatantly stairs infront of me! I then let him knoe that was the wrong fcking move..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chilisi said:


> I think it's disrespectful to ogle a woman when she's with her partner.
> 
> My wife gets it a lot, it depends on what degree to the reaction they will get from me.
> 
> If anybody really hates this type of thing, don't take your partner to Egypt.


Or Tunisia!!!!!!!!!! they were pretty touchy feely when me and missus when.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Makes my skin crawl. Their eyes bulge out like in "Who Framed Roger Rabbit"


HAHA its exactly like that isnt it LOL!!!! Missus hates it. Or at least she says she does. She used to sunbathe topless every holiday before that.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Funnily enough someone just added me on Facebook based on the pictures I have on it (regular progress pictures of my fiancee) and said this:

Today

12:53

hey honey amazed with the kind of body u get being an female.. thumbs up fo you.. and dis is the reason i added u ..

Bloody sharks! :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Funnily enough someone just added me on Facebook based on the pictures I have on it (regular progress pictures of my fiancee) and said this:
> 
> Today
> 
> ...


oops... sorry, didnt realise it was you mate :innocent:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Have a look by all means but start staring and making her feel uncomfortable then they soon gunna be on the ground looking up (and not at my mrs)


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha, don't think I can do at the moment, but since I found it said HD movie on my camera I've gone into the fake porn casting industry lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Have a look by all means but start staring and making her feel uncomfortable then they soon gunna be on the ground looking up (and not at my mrs)


If she got a short skirt on... please go head and deck me!! just make sure I land at her feet :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Funnily enough someone just added me on Facebook based on the pictures I have on it (regular progress pictures of my fiancee) and said this:
> 
> Today
> 
> ...


LOL, see that being me i would send them a naked pic of myself and say "still interested?" lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

freddee said:


> Haha, don't think I can do at the moment, but since I found it said HD movie on my camera I've gone into the fake porn casting industry lol


Casting couch haha love it.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

The funny thing, my misses loves if I'm protective - not to the extent of violence but if I speak up or cut someone off when they are disrespecting what she has asked then she actually loves that I step in. Not known that before!


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Does this mean I'm not a real man? When I see a pretty girl all I do is look at the floor and blush. I'd never look at anybody else's woman as I'd do the above and walk off.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I think it's disrespectful to ogle a woman when she's with her partner.
> 
> My wife gets it a lot, it depends on what degree to the reaction they will get from me.
> 
> If anybody really hates this type of thing, don't take your partner to Egypt.


Agree with the Egypt comment

Went scuba diving with a bloke who ran the excursion! He also was a waiter in my hotel and did day trips out to the pyramids ect!

After two weeks I was getting pretty fed up! Told him look sorry I've got a partner back home and what not!

Arrives home at 5:00am 6:00 am I had a Facebook message declaring his un dieing love and bollox! Thing is he only knew me on first name basis so he must have spent ages looking!

My sister went a few months later ended up same story! Is now also getting Facebook message declaring his un dieing love!! I can't wait toll next year when we both go together!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

My girlfriend asked, a bit upset, to have a word with her neighbours who are elderly, I said I cant actually get heavy with two pensioners, the next week I was trying to clear her drain and they came out and started having a go at her for nothing, and I realised they were telling her what to do with her own property, and basically talking crap to her, in the end I told them in no uncertain terms not to bother speak to her again and mind their own business, I am very protective but not ridiculously so.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

completeconcentration said:


> Agree with the Egypt comment
> 
> Went scuba diving with a bloke who ran the excursion! He also was a waiter in my hotel and did day trips out to the pyramids ect!
> 
> ...


Wheres my invitation??????


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wheres my invitation??????


Would you like to come with us to Egypt an help us fight of the crazy Egyptian potato head?


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you take it as a compliment or an insult?
> 
> I was in tesco last night with two mates (i was a little typsy from going out for food and having a drink) and must have been staring at this lass with her boyfriend. He got very abrupt with me and was seriously p1ssed off. I just found it really funny how he reacted when he got a bit mouthy lol........


Its a RESPECT thing mate...i wouldn't ogle someones woman, and i wouldn't want someone ogling mine, to blatantly stare at someone is just taking the p1ss and i would expect to get my ass kicked for it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't have a problem with it unless a line is crossed.

I'm plastered all over my missus facebook so you'd have to have some pretty big balls to snake her.

Even then she'd tell you to fcuk off.

Don't get me wrong I'm a lover not a fighter, never started a fight in my life only ever defended myself but I'm a big believer in respect and as soon as that respect is taken advantage of then I'd say be prepared to reap the whirlwind gentleman.

I'm lucky with this one though as she'd prob notice it more than I and pipe up with a witty remark that makes you feel 2 feet tall lol.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Your pretty brave going on your own!
> 
> A few years ago, my wife took her friends to her fathers apartment out there. They were hounded by sleazy men all week!
> 
> ...


It was pretty shocking

It's like they've never seen woman before !

I went alone for the space! Never again!!! Lol!!

They're really bad I was just glad of the heat and peace and quite when I closed all my doors !


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

If its just a look whatever I don't care normally.

Plus I aint got time to fight the world. Amount of times id walk off in tescos or somet with one of my exes and come back to another lad chatting her up.

She was gorgeous with low esteem. Didn't bother me I use to walk back up "hiya babe iv got the beans" and the guy would say "ah sorry mate"

Aint had a slim gf with 28gg boobs since so not had that problem sadly.

A look doesn't bother me as long as its not creepy

Took her to Egypt every bloke complimented her. She got annoyed before I did.we played a game in the end. Whenever a guy hit on her I would say somet like "looks better when im nailing her from behind" or " she screams when you pull her hair"

Every single one went bright red


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

completeconcentration said:


> It was pretty shocking
> 
> It's like they've never seen woman before !
> 
> ...


Can't believe you wasn't warned how bad it was prior to going.

They go crazy for blondes and the black hair olive skin types, they pay at least 10 camels for them.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Can't believe you wasn't warned how bad it was prior to going.
> 
> They go crazy for blondes and the black hair olive skin types, they pay at least 10 camels for them.


they can have my misses for a couple pints..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

completeconcentration said:


> Would you like to come with us to Egypt an help us fight of the crazy Egyptian potato head?


Yep


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I would rather men look at my missus and think "FIT" then look at her and think "DOG!". My ex used to always have lads perving on her and it is a compliment but if one of the lads makes it too obvious then i see that as disrespectful to me and i'd have a word


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Not a fan. Thought it was funny at first but now I'll just stare the f*cker out until he realizes I'm staring. I've only ever gone after someone once though.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you take it as a compliment or an insult?
> 
> I was in tesco last night with two mates (i was a little typsy from going out for food and having a drink) and must have been staring at this lass with her boyfriend. He got very abrupt with me and was seriously p1ssed off. I just found it really funny how he reacted when he got a bit mouthy lol........


Man. You got great legs. (No ****)


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Checking out dude's girlfriends is fair enough...we are all on auto pilot.

Being a tosser though, that's a choice you make


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> Not a fan. Thought it was funny at first but now I'll just stare the f*cker out until he realizes I'm staring. I've only ever gone after someone once though.


Just whip your cock out.. "if you can touch the sides after this been up there you can have her" he soon bottle it.

Or whip his own massive cock out in which case ur pretty ****ed


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Ha ha it is like that. They aren't used to seeing some much flesh I'd imagine, but then again, they work in a tourist resort so see it daily.
> 
> I'd imagine they are also looking for the Shirley Valentine romance!


True and everyone is called Ahmed !!! I lost count after the first ten!!

I did know how bad it was as I'd been prior to that visit!

Arghhhhh can't say I mind as long as they're in uniform


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep


Hands of my sister tho she's the fit one!!  ha!!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gycraig said:


> Just whip your cock out.. "if you can touch the sides after this been up there you can have her" he soon bottle it.
> 
> Or whip his own massive cock out in which case ur pretty ****ed


lol - went two up a lass with a mate once. he was not a happy chappy


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> If she got a short skirt on... please go head and deck me!! just make sure I land at her feet :lol:


Jodphurs more likey mate lol ( keep offering to cut the crutch out but she wont av it)


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I fvcking hate people eying up my mrs, I don't see it as a compliment. ..I see it as she is my girl, so you'd better back the fvck away. While I beat my chest and mark my territory!

Ofcourse, it could be the tren talking 

I don't mind posting photos to unknown people like yourselves though as your not people I'm going to meet out in a club or while shopping at asda etc


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

cas said:


> I fvcking hate people eying up my mrs, I don't see it as a compliment. ..I see it as she is my girl, so you'd better back the fvck away. While I beat my chest and mark my territory!
> 
> Ofcourse, it could be the tren talking
> 
> I don't mind posting photos to unknown people like yourselves though as your not people I'm going to meet out in a club or while shopping at asda etc


Why thanks very much mate, very civil of you


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> lol - went two up a lass with a mate once. he was not a happy chappy


Rofl. Tax first springs to mind


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

completeconcentration said:


> Hands of my sister tho she's the fit one!!  ha!!


Lol. Ok. Ill try my best


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mey said:


> Man. You got great legs. (No ****)


Haha. Thanks


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

When lads stare at my mrs, they don't know whether they're starting at her ass or face because they both look like an ass.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well how about this! i went to the beach a couple of days ago with the misses, and caught a guy sneakily taking photos of my gf with his camera phone. I immediately confronted him and told him delete the photos and you can go (didnt want to hurt him, was a tiny lad and was shaking in his boots). he refused and kept trying to walk away, so i eventually grabbed his phone, first thing i see is a picture zoomed in on my girlfriends chest. so i smahed is phone and said jog on. fair enough i think.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> Well how about this! i went to the beach a couple of days ago with the misses, and caught a guy sneakily taking photos of my gf with his camera phone. I immediately confronted him and told him delete the photos and you can go (didnt want to hurt him, was a tiny lad and was shaking in his boots). he refused and kept trying to walk away, so i eventually grabbed his phone, first thing i see is a picture zoomed in on my girlfriends chest. so i smahed is phone and said jog on. fair enough i think.


Lol nice one


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

When I was like 18 I was riding home late at night on my 125 from a mates where I used to smoke weed, high as **** and in my own world I stared at some bird more to see if she was hot than because I knew she was hot, was dark, after about 5 seconds her enraged boyfriend started sprinting at me screaming at the top of his voice what the **** are you looking at

I rode off pretty slowly letting him chase me until he gave up then giggled my head off all the way home

On the other hand I had a pretty hot girlfriend with absolute massive tits, used to make me rage when people would approach her on a night out, more so because she was blatantly already with a fella than anything else..


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

What an absolute tool that's unreal. Id of thrown it in the sea


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Using basic Arabic helps. They seem to leave you alone and think they can't trick you to buying their "real" Gucci handbags, if you speak the lingo.
> 
> I'd suggest learning basics like, No Thank you and No. And hello, good day etc.


As I said anyone in uniform will do just fine lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chilisi said:


> I'm sure @Suprakill4 will dress up in a uniform for you and your sister, to protect you from Ahmed.


Tbh I've hammered sunbed and mt2 that much lately they will think I'm one of them!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Ha ha just need to grow a small moustash now.


For full face furr if I don't chavs for couple days lol. My nickname at work is actually Abdul when I'm using mt2 lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chilisi said:


> It is pretty potent stuff.
> 
> I started using it, then got roped into driving a boat around for a week at work, in the summer. My arms and face after the week, looked as though they belonged to a black man. When I eventually took my top off, I looked like such a nob head


Haha that's hilarious. Mad how quick you tan on it eh!

I'm not a fan of the ALL NIGHT lobs though. No amount of tugs will make it p1ss off!!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

when im with my mrs it dont bother me, when shes out on her own and tells me about blokes trying it on it winds me right up, as if i was with her i know it wouldnt happen..........

trust is the key,


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

I've had birds in the past with 30g's or 32h's so imagine the looks they got.

Not once did I hear a comment though.

That may be because I'm not no 11st streak of pi$$ though lol.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I'm sure @Suprakill4 will dress up in a uniform for you and your sister, to protect you from Ahmed.


Quite ironic that this thread is about leering but this^^^^^^

Sounds amazing ;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I've had birds in the past with 30g's or 32h's so imagine the looks they got.
> 
> Not once did I hear a comment though.
> 
> That may be because I'm not no 11st streak of pi$$ though lol.


your 12 stone nowadays arent you mate :laugh:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes...

Yes i am  x


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> Yes...
> 
> Yes i am  x


Haha think we all are we just don't spout it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I let other men smash nuts into my Mrs so no not really lol.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Well I let other men smash nuts into my Mrs so no not really lol.


That's because you are a raving nut case !!

Am not even gonna start in your sausages again   i get told of!!!! ;(


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> Haha think we all are we just don't spout it


Need to be a little more subtle i think lol

In all fairness though any man that's ripped in uniform deserves to be stared at. Not seen many walking around tesco though...

Shame haha x


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> Need to be a little more subtle i think lol
> 
> In all fairness though any man that's ripped in uniform deserves to be stared at. Not seen many walking around tesco though...
> 
> Shame haha x


Lol no tesco and tesco uniform is not the best place to start!


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, good point!
> 
> Send this instead.....
> 
> View attachment 113208


LOL! no need to do abs now this weekend!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

My wife is very pretty, really slim waist, great bum and although I can cope with people giving her the occasional glance, I get really pi55ed off if they blatently ogle her....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well me and my partner are going to Egypt in two weeks! she did mention when she was there some years ago that she went horse riding and the guy who was meant to be the guide asked her to come back on her own, she is 53 now for gods sake so I cant see it happening now, I would not be very happy if anything like that did happen though, she is still very pretty and a big girl in all the right places, like I've said don't mind anybody looking but making a pass is just insulting me and that's the way i'd take it.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> Lol no tesco and tesco uniform is not the best place to start!


Still waiting for my fireman to sweep in and rescue me... Lol

In all seriousness though a few girls stare at my boyfriend and he loves it. It doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

Bit of a glance or whatever is fine, but blatantly ogling especially if they see me with her and carry on regardless is a bit off.

Id certainly say something.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> Bit of a glance or whatever is fine, but blatantly ogling especially if they see me with her and carry on regardless is a bit off.
> 
> Id certainly say something.


Not somehting we would do mate at all, total proffessionals we are at work, dont even notice he chicks walking past :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

Milky said:


> Not somehting we would do mate at all, total proffessionals we are at work, dont even notice he chicks walking past :whistling:


Oh aye, im not saying I dont do it, but if I seen someone with his girlfriend id at least have some tact, rather than press my knob up against the van window while they were both there

Wait until he wasnt looking then do it maybe :lol:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Take it your boyfriends not a fireman.:laugh:


Sometimes...

Depends what outfit we get out for the evening


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

"Look, but never stare..."


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bambi1550 said:


> Quite ironic that this thread is about leering but this^^^^^^Sounds amazing ;-)


Lol thanks  . What kind of uniform though? I don't have one but have a mankini lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Tesco uniform.


Lol. Prob best bet to cover up my 'bulking mess' at the minute!!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol thanks  . What kind of uniform though? I don't have one but have a mankini lol.


The uniform well known for borat ... The mankini is not sexy.

Magic mike policeman ? Lol!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Have you tried uniform dating??


Im very happily settled with my boyfriend, Im only messing about.

He's my fireman lol

X


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

stone14 said:


> no it bothers me, it bothers me more when guys inbox her and add her on bbm knowing she has a lad but still try and flirt on. it bothered me even more when i was with a lass that actually enjoyed the attention, and telling me about it, that relationahip didnt last long.


This


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I know, just yanking your chain.


Oh there are chains too lol

And a pole!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Not fussed about any guy who looks at my girl. If they come over to flirt when i go the the toliet or something ill make it clear they best fúck off but they usually scarper when im on my way back.

My girl wouldn't ever cheat so i don't worry about that though.

On the other hand my girl gets very possessive if any girls are giving me the eyes or try dancing/flirting with me. Guess its because of how insecure she is whereas I'm not in the slightest. Wouldn't cheat on her but she doesn't trust me as much as i trust her i guess... oh well, its a great ego boost either way!


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

its not something that bothers me at all, actually quite like it, haha


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> He must slide down that in his firefighter outfit??


Repeatedly getting him to climb up to slide back down lol

what a stressful life i lead...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bambi1550 said:


> The uniform well known for borat ... The mankini is not sexy.
> 
> Magic mike policeman ? Lol!


I think ill give it a shot


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Many moons ago I went out with a girl who was so far out my league people would stop and stare at me presumably thinking "How the fxxk...". We met through a mutual female friend who brought her to another friends pub one afternoon, all my mates were drooling over her, I just took the **** out of her and she loved it saying it was nice to be treated as a human being instead of a sex object. She gave me her business card (she was a model for a promotion company) and said call me, I never did but 2 or 3 months later I'm upstairs in my mates pub and he's talking to this girl on the phone mentions I'm there and she asks to speak to me, she then bollocks me for not ringing her and asks me out.

She used to love the staring bit and used to play up to it and get all feely touchy with me, it made me very uncomfortable at first but she put my mind at rest when she told me "I could have any man I want but I want to be with you", she wasn't being arrogant it was true. Great times but all good things come to an end, she went to work in London and after 18 months we had an amicable split.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

problem is most times, guys look at some ones babe, but only will CONTINUE looking becos she is looking back, yep fellas, u might try protect and stop any interaction going on, but if yr bird is giving come fukc me looks back, you got your hands full.... she will keep u busy boiing and raging time and time again...


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Only insecure guys worry about it I was rather she was hot and dressed hot than run about in a shell suit so nobody looked at her


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

bigginhoose said:


> Only insecure guys worry about it I was rather she was hot and dressed hot than run about in a shell suit so nobody looked at her


Funny how men always seem to stare then stop when they have been clocked, my missus is from Italy


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Is fun sometimes to see people get scared and don't know where to look or what to do when they see you've spotted them however lol


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Only black men and ********* look at you wife mate

How you reach this conclusion? So white guys don't bother looking is that what your saying

Just a question mate no offence intended


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

The thing I don't like is as my Mrs is half Pakistani every single c*nt who can't speak English is always after her. Shes too naive and just thinks they are being friendly so she's never tells them to f*ck off and just chats too them.

The worse one is at my local coop theres this guy who has been after her for ages, trying to get her number etc and now he realizes i'm with her so when I go to get things like a scratch card he always ID's me. I look 25 and I could easily buy alcohol when I was 17... How ****ing petty can you get :lol:


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I took a long coach trip while on holiday...

While on the coach I noticed some guy staring at my Mrs...

I didn't really care as she was giving me a BJ at the time..


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Worse when me and missus go aboard some ******** offered me 40 camerls for the missus and a rug. The rug looked nice but camerls were s hit so declined the offer pml


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

i dont mind people looking as i take it as a compliment, but when there are soem of her male 'mates' who see her at college and partys and try it on knowing im with her i get fuming....the worst thing to do is to let her see that it bothers me as much as it does because she could always use it against me then


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

They can look all they want. They want...but I got


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

bailey-bose said:


> this happens to me aswell
> 
> i dont mind if its a quick look then thats it, but for some reason black and Pakistani guys always stare at her.
> 
> we all know that Pakistani people have little cocks though and they have to tie their own Pakistani women up in the house





Wiseman7 said:


> Only black men and ********* look at you wife mate
> 
> How you reach this conclusion? So white guys don't bother looking is that what your saying
> 
> Just a question mate no offence intended


I can only speak from a black man's point of view.. Does your wife have a backside the size of a house?

I know alot of my African brethren love their white women carrying all that excess weight.. Got their women thinking they are curvy


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Not fussed about any guy who looks at my girl. If they come over to flirt when i go the the toliet or something ill make it clear they best fúck off but they usually scarper when im on my way back.
> 
> My girl wouldn't ever cheat so i don't worry about that though.
> 
> On the other hand my girl gets very possessive if any girls are giving me the eyes or try dancing/flirting with me. Guess its because of how insecure she is whereas I'm not in the slightest. Wouldn't cheat on her but she doesn't trust me as much as i trust her i guess... oh well, its a great ego boost either way!


^^^^ Same, I couldn't give a monkeys unless they where to come over to her and try it on, which they never do when I'm there cos at 6'6" and 20 st I kinda stand out a bit in a crowd. It's the wife that sees her @ss as soon as I get the female attention and has often been the source of a crap end to a good night, followed by the week of sulking that many women have a phd in. In the end I actually find it easier to go on the pop without her, I can chat to whoever I like then. Women can be worse than men IME


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

welbeck said:


> Many moons ago I went out with a girl who was so far out my league people would stop and stare at me presumably thinking "How the fxxk...". We met through a mutual female friend who brought her to another friends pub one afternoon, all my mates were drooling over her, I just took the **** out of her and she loved it saying it was nice to be treated as a human being instead of a sex object. She gave me her business card (she was a model for a promotion company) and said call me, I never did but 2 or 3 months later I'm upstairs in my mates pub and he's talking to this girl on the phone mentions I'm there and she asks to speak to me, she then bollocks me for not ringing her and asks me out.
> 
> She used to love the staring bit and used to play up to it and get all feely touchy with me, it made me very uncomfortable at first but she put my mind at rest when she told me "I could have any man I want but I want to be with you", she wasn't being arrogant it was true. Great times but all good things come to an end, she went to work in London and after 18 months we had an amicable split.


I'm guessing you have photos of this lovely young lady which you can share with the boys? Preferably photos of her tits, buttocks and any minge ones for bonus points. Thanks


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Got some somewhere, need scanning though as it was 15 years ago :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

welbeck said:


> Got some somewhere, need scanning though as it was 15 years ago :thumbup1:


a true gentleman


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I couldn't give a fvck. I trust my missus enough that she'll do the right thing. I will have a word if the bloke starts being rude or blatantly trying to grab her, which to be honest has only happened once. This young kid and his mates were dancing behind my missus and one of them grabbed her ****. So I told them to fvck off and they all started giggling etc, so I stepped over and said something along the lines of "look mate, that's my missus, she's not interested". They apologised and I walked to the bar but then looked over my shoulder as I did so only to see this kid and his group of mates do it again, followed by him pretending to bend her over and ride her doggy style, all while his mates were laughing. So I went over, pinned him to a wall and told him if he did that again I would rip his ears off (I was drunk and to be honest I'm not even sure what I was meant to say instead of ears, but hey ho). He and his mates went all girly and left. And the funny thing is, later that night while in our local kebab I was joking with the guy behind the counter who I knew because he gave me salad in my kebab, and then this kid walks in, but I had no problem with him at this point. But apart from a situation like that it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

BigMitchh said:


> The thing I don't like is as my Mrs is half Pakistani every single c*nt who can't speak English is always after her. Shes too naive and just thinks they are being friendly so she's never tells them to f*ck off and just chats too them.
> 
> The worse one is at my local coop theres this guy who has been after her for ages, trying to get her number etc and now he realizes i'm with her so when I go to get things like a scratch card he always ID's me. I look 25 and I could easily buy alcohol when I was 17... How ****ing petty can you get :lol:


repped for this as i'm in a very similar situation. my girlfriend is half portugese and half sri lankan, ended up in a fair few confrontations and 1 proper fight with pakistani blokes from where I live as they always try stare me down and have had them approach her when i've been in the toilet on a night out or whatever. i'm not getting in to a religion or race debate but stuff like this just further enforces the ideal that islam is the most ridiculous religion/state of mind to abide by. all of these ****s i've had trouble with look at me as if to say (the 1 i actually had a fight with ended up passing a comment in more or less the same words) 'what the fvck are you doing with her, you're white'. The best of it is shes quite light skinned and looks more spanish/portugese than anything and has an english accent :confused1: . back to the main point of the subject i don't care if a bloke looks, regardless of race, but if they stare when i'm clearly with her i will say something.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I just take it as a compliment. Happened at the weekend, driving on the motorway and a load of lads in a car were at the side of Gemma and papped the horn. Faces were a picture when I waved back and blew them a kiss from the pasenger side.

Used to get lots with Lucy too just cos of her boobs

Gemma didn't take kinda to a girl trying to kiss me at cream the other week though. I was oblivious to it lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Picsofallyourpartnersortheyarebuttersandnoonelooks


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

My Missus is black and seems to be the only black woman in the town we live and as such gets stared at all the time. She's from London so we are there a lot and the lads down there seem a lot more brazen and will try chatting her up as soon as leave her side.

When we met we lived around 60 miles apart so I'd go down to London and I'd be punching above my weight staying in expensive hotels. One day I was tagging along behind her wrestling with our bags and I could see a black walking towards us about 150 meters ahead and I knew he was going to lay the lines on her, even though she was clearly with me, he went into full slick rick mode. Licking his lips like some LL Cool J wannabe mother f*cker, rubbing his hands together as if praying then out came the patter. She just blanked him and walked straight past. He must of thought I was Manual from Faulty Towers with all the suitcases. I f*ckin felt like it.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Meh I love it. Then again we've been dogging and what-have-you so I'd be a bit of a mug if I got upset about someone looking at her after what I've seen her do!


----------



## TimeForHeroes (Sep 27, 2012)

It's good to know everyone on UKM's got a really fit bird


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Best one I seen was some lad with an absolute stunner... Some younger lads were just staring at his bird, so he just deliberately grabbed her ass then turned aroung winked at these lads and walked of haha


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

it bothers me big time because it always happens, one time in a pub got talking to a fella and he grabbed my gf ass righ in front of me when he was talking to me thats when he ended up face flat on the floor, fcukin clown


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

TimeForHeroes said:


> It's good to know everyone on UKM's got a really fit bird


Glad we meet to some faceless person on the internets requirements :tongue:

Well mine is in my siggy, make up your own mind.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

I must say, given the size of some of you lads on here, I'd be more amazed at the fact that someone would dare try it on in your abscense or keep staring when you 're with her...

Personally I don't really care if it's some random guy when we 're out and about, I'm far more concerned if it's someone she knows, like a co-worker or a friend of a friend, who will likely be around her often enough and try it on behind my back.

Back in uni, my gf's flatmate was some lanky pr**k who thought that because I worked out I must obviously be a moron who can't string a sentence together. It just so happened we were both studying Law, only difference was I was in my final year and he was repeating his 1st, so he was at a quite serious disadvantage. The only reason I never put him in his place was because I know for a fact my gf wasn't interested or tempted.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

It used to really Pee me off with my first wife, she was a real stunner though so i kind of got used to it.

My second mrs though, it rarely happens, shes just too old, in her 40s lol.


----------



## uk-powermaster (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't have a girlfriend, I'm so sad at the moment I just can't find the confidence to approach women. I'm so down about my body I've been trying to make gains but to no avail. So count you self lucky you have a partner.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

uk-powermaster said:


> I don't have a girlfriend, I'm so sad at the moment I just can't find the confidence to approach women. I'm so down about my body I've been trying to make gains but to no avail. So count you self lucky you have a partner.


You need to talk to Dino mate, he sounds just like you. :lol:


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Bull Terrier said:


> Her former swimming instructor (emphasis on the word former..) once told her how amazingly wonderful he is in bed and said that if my GF were to ever end up in bed with him that he lasts an incredibly long time. He then went on to say how he's figured out her tastes, i.e. that she likes it from behind with guy yanking her by the hair.
> 
> She was just embarrassed by it all and didn't know how to reply and ended up dropping the swimming classes.
> 
> I'm not really the type to go hunting people down to bash them up, but this did really feck me off alot.


jesus, thats pathetic, i work in a bookies so theres alot of guys in there obviously but the **** the women i work with have to listen too from lads just sad

how some think there real game players


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i dont care - as most guys say as long as it doesnt cross the line or its teeth hammered down the neck time lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

uk-powermaster said:


> I don't have a girlfriend, I'm so sad at the moment I just can't find the confidence to approach women. I'm so down about my body I've been trying to make gains but to no avail. So count you self lucky you have a partner.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

My wench is hot so it doesn't bother me, I just think - "Yeah, I'm tappin that" and she only goes for very large masculine fellas of which there are not many so not exactly worried.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I just think the same really. She,s coming home with me and not you so just jog on losers.


----------

